# Knight Ryderz Anthem



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Go check out the video on youtube, Knight Ryderz Anthem some cursin so didnt want to post it on here. I was actually out of a bike during this but still got someMIMBer's on it
Djscrimm, andyiii, are in it,


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good job on making the video guys. 


If your ears are sensitive and one curse word will hurt them then do not watch this video. You have been warned!!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I know there will be questions about the Rapping. What can i say were diverse!! haha Also it's to help out a friend who's dream is to rap of course and another friend who shoots music videos.. Also that's not the final version or the last one to come. Hope folks enjoy


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

A little rough around the edges...but not bad. Video was good though. :fing02:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thumbs UP:rockn:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thats awesome good job man


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i thought it was good


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That was good. I could not do anything like that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the video production was pretty good.

:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> the video production was pretty good.
> 
> :rockn:


 
I thought so too. You guys( Night Ryderz) should be proud.

To write your own song and produce a video like that takes a lot of time and effort.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh man. if someone would video our ride at rocks bottom
that would rock!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

That would be awesome, thanks on all the comments, wish i was the one that did the production haha


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

just wait till we release the next one... the film day got all messed up that time. but we still managed to make things work!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> oh man. if someone would video our ride at rocks bottom
> that would rock!


 Pretty sure we can make that happen...I know I'm bringing my digital camera and my video camera. Surely I won't be the only one...


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> oh man. if someone would video our ride at rocks bottom
> that would rock!


Pay for my plane ticket down, I'll bring 2 HD cams and do all editing for ya :bigok:


----------

